# Does anyone have info on fatality on the Poudre.



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow. I don't think I've ever heard of so many river fatalities in a summer. There's a body in the Rogue right now, the deaths on cherry creak, browns, roaring fork, and I might be missing some. Sucks, I wish people would stop drowning in the river.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

This July has been a bad month for sure. The states on AW show a correlation with higher water years and more accidents. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## ColoradoBoater (May 13, 2016)

mattman said:


> Wow. I don't think I've ever heard of so many river fatalities in a summer. There's a body in the Rogue right now, the deaths on cherry creak, browns, roaring fork, and I might be missing some. Sucks, I wish people would stop drowning in the river.


I feel like there's way less deaths this year. I think clear creek might have made it the entire season? Usually there's a few...


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

ColoradoBoater said:


> I feel like there's way less deaths this year. I think clear creek might have made it the entire season? Usually there's a few...


I agree with that. Clear Creek has been relatively quiet this season (which is a great thing) as it usually claims a hand full of people.


----------

